# How to attach a Vivarium into Walls



## thomas12146 (Nov 18, 2012)

How do you fit heavy Vivarium onto walls because smaller Vivs are light and wouldn't put pressure onto the screws or holders but large Vivs would probably snap a screw in half so what do you use to fit them.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

You are trying to put them in a shelf on the wall? Most people use wire racks to put their vivs on


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

I assume you mean flush mounting?










We used 2X4 supports w/3" galvanized screws into the studs.  I know cyck22 on here built a similar style vivarium using a similar technique. (His looks great, if you want to search it!) My advice would be to put function before form, and figure out how to make it be undoubtedly safe before figuring out how to make it "finished" looking. We used PVC quarter round painted black w/non-toxic paint to get the finish we wanted. Black silicone to smooth over any gaps matched the paint and aquarium trim just about perfectly. Don't forget drainage, lighting, and misting. All that should be able to be accessed in case of emergency. Ideally you want a "picture frame" finish.

Just my $0.02!


----------



## thomas12146 (Nov 18, 2012)

Nope I mean hanging of the wall like a 3D picture


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Do you have a photo reference showing what you are talking about? I am curious.. I don't know how they would do it without some sort of support underneath.

Maybe if a small portion of it was buried in the wall sort of like a cantilever. Seems like it would still want to flex though.


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

To hang from the wall would involve opening the wall up to add cross bracing to mount a shelf for the viv to sit on. Or put a shelf up that will span 2 or 3 studs. You won't be able to mount it the wall with out something supporting the bottom.


----------

